# DLA and Carers Allowance



## Gillsb (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wondered if anybody has any experience of the benefits system.

We get middle rate care allowance for our 14 year old who was diagnosed 2 1/2 years ago to be reviewed around her 16th birthday.  

I keep being told I should also be claiming carers allowance, does anybody know if that is the case?


----------



## bev (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Gill,

Yes you should be claiming carers allowance. You should have been given the forms from the diabetes team when your daughter was first diagnosed. Unfortunately you cannot claim the back benefit. But you can claim from today and have it backdated for 3 months. I think it is about ?45 per week. Ring the DLA and ask them to send you the carers allowance form. You have missed out on a lot of money - this is awful!Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 31, 2009)

You can't always qualify for carer's allowance though.   It is earnings qualified.    I'm on a pittance but don't qualify for carer's even though we are on higher rate DLA !!


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 31, 2009)

carers all. is about 53? a week but you have to wrk less then 16 hours or earn less then 95? a week included tax this why  i can have but i never applied bcause my manager she will be better off with a new empoyee full time  contact care for the carers or some similar organization


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Daniela, thought it was something like that.  I work 16 hours a week so don't qualify for that at all unfortunately but do get working and child tax credit instead because I work 16 hours.


----------

